# Making a Cheap Expandable System for Dorm



## monkeychef (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I'm moving in a suite style dorm next year and we have a living room that I want to make into a theater type of space. I have a 32" 1080p LCD that I got last year for cheap and its fantastic, but now I'm looking at starting my HT system. I was looking to purchase the Onkyo TX-NR414 on Accessories4Less because its a good price and the reviews of the receiver are pretty good. I also like the idea of having a networked receiver so that I can use music services like Spotify, and as long as I but the additional dongle (which apparently has alternatives according to Amazon reviews) then that would be awesome.

For speakers, I was going to purchase the Monoprice 8247 5.1 system because they are cheap and the reviews are good. I know that I'm not spending a ton of money on the speakers, but I don't plan on keeping them for more than a few years. Also keep in mind that its a dorm, not my own personal home theater. I do plan on keeping the receiver for a while as I feel that it should be futureproof for a while and its got some pretty decent specs. 

I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on my plan or if they had any suggestions that they would like to give out. I'm open to just about anything, but I only ask that you keep price in mind. I'm not going to spend a lot, but I am definitely looking for something that will work for at least a few years.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally you would get more bang for you buck going with this Onkyo HT S7500 system. the Receiver is an Onkyo 609 and is something that will be quite futureproof. The speakers/sub are also better than the Monoprice ones you linked to.


----------



## monkeychef (Jul 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Personally you would get more bang for you buck going with this Onkyo HT S7500 system. the Receiver is an Onkyo 609 and is something that will be quite futureproof. The speakers/sub are also better than the Monoprice ones you linked to.


That's definitely an awesome system (and actually is now my number one alternative) but are you sure the receiver is a 609? When I look at the 609 it is THX Certified and the front port arrangement is a bit different.

Edit:

After looking at some pictures it looks like the model number is HT-R791 which uses the same firmware as the TX-NR515. It looks like another solid receiver, but is it still worth it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is your max budget? This one here would be even better. Your correct about the 7500


----------



## monkeychef (Jul 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> What is your max budget? This one here would be even better. Your correct about the 7500


I'm actually drooling over that. I would say that's over my budget though. I think the max I am willing to spend at this time is $400. After showing me that $350 system though its going to be hard to convince me to go any higher than that.


----------



## monkeychef (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm also seeing that the 515 that comes with the $350 system is actually an older version of the 515. It's kind of interesting how they did that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Then go with the 7500, it will be great for a dorm type room


----------



## monkeychef (Jul 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Then go with the 7500, it will be great for a dorm type room


Yea, it looks like that's what I'm going to end up doing. Thanks for the help and the suggestion, I really appreciate it. I wasn't planning on spending this much, but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end, especially if this system lasts a couple of years. My parents have two receivers that are going to be about 8 and 10 years old, I'm hoping this can do something similar :rofl2:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, My Onkyo 805 is now 5 years old and still working like new.


----------



## monkeychef (Jul 12, 2013)

I actually just tried to buy them and the shipping is $100, which means that I will go over budget on my overall purchase. Would the 6500 be a good alternative to the 7500? It has the 414 receiver as well as fewer (and smaller) speakers. The only benefit is that I won't go over budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, if you have to work within that budget its the next best option


----------

